# Filters



## dokblok (Nov 12, 2020)

Just got a new barista express and just starting out on the coffee making journey. One thing I am trying to get my head around is the filters.

The sage filters are expensive. What I want to know is, if I use bottled water OR an external jug filter, would this replace the job of the sage filter in the barista express? Do I then not need to worry about replacing it? Just interested in reducing scale as I live in a hard water area.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just filters are not a great way of reducing scale, some bottled waters are good, others will still form scale. I am user some bottled water users will be along to help you with recommended ones.

A lot of us with prosumer level Kit use an Osmio Zero Countertop RO unit but that's probably more than you wanted to spend on water treatment at the moment.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

There is a good detailed analysis by one of the major contributors on this site - I can't remember who at the moment (it's late, but you can search on water and will find it easily enough), but their analysis suggested that the best bottled water in terms of chemical balance that is currently easily available in the UK was Waitrose Lockhills. This is the Waitrose 'Essentials' water and is pretty cheap. A pack of 4X2 Liters is about 1.50 if I remember correctly. I usually buy 3 of them and that lasts at least a couple of months with a mixture of espresso and V60 (which uses quite a bit more water). RO sounds like a good idea too. Tempted, but not sure I want another box cluttering up the kitchen just yet.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@MWJB ^^^^^


----------



## dokblok (Nov 12, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> There is a good detailed analysis by one of the major contributors on this site - I can't remember who at the moment (it's late, but you can search on water and will find it easily enough), but their analysis suggested that the best bottled water in terms of chemical balance that is currently easily available in the UK was Waitrose Lockhills. This is the Waitrose 'Essentials' water and is pretty cheap. A pack of 4X2 Liters is about 1.50 if I remember correctly. I usually buy 3 of them and that lasts at least a couple of months with a mixture of espresso and V60 (which uses quite a bit more water). RO sounds like a good idea too. Tempted, but not sure I want another box cluttering up the kitchen just yet.


 Thanks for this. So if I use the waitrose essentials, does that mean I don't need to worry about replacing the filter in the machine as often?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dokblok said:


> So if I use the waitrose essentials, does that mean I don't need to worry about replacing the filter in the machine as often?


 Don't take what I'm saying as gospel - you might damage your machine and I want no part in that! - but I use Waitrose Lockhills (5L £1.10) and have had my machine in operation since end of February. I'm on my third filter. For analysis of water/how you can check yours, see what guys like MWJB and DavecUK say, use the search.

I got 3 free filters from Sage as I bought at the end of an offer (that had expired and I did not receive in box, I had just been told about). Where did you buy your machine? Check in the box, see if there's a free filter offer, even if it's expired. Email/ring them up and argue a bit, they fold very quickly, they send you out 3. This was recommended to me by a forum member and saved me 3 filters.

Bottled water extends the life of the filter I think, although I have no way of verifying this other than my laziness in doing a through check, the fact my machine works fine and the fact I do change filters, just once every 4 months. As I said, please don't take what I am doing as gospel, I haven't read the Lockhills analysis, just the conclusion of most people that Lockhills is the one to go for if you are not going down the RO route.

My intuition is Lockhills does not replace the filter, just extends it, but I have no evidence or fact to back this up. I would not suggest not using a filter at all.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dokblok said:


> Just got a new barista express and just starting out on the coffee making journey. One thing I am trying to get my head around is the filters.
> 
> The sage filters are expensive. What I want to know is, if I use bottled water OR an external jug filter, would this replace the job of the sage filter in the barista express? Do I then not need to worry about replacing it? Just interested in reducing scale as I live in a hard water area.


 In machine filters are designed to mitigate scaling problems associated with hard water. If you live in an area where tap water is soft, scaling isn't a problem. Even in areas where water is soft and not a scaling problem, doesn't mean it will be great for making coffee taste-wise. But if you want to be reassured that your espresso boiler won't scale, recommend using bottled water. Have a look at this thread particularly @MWJB's contribution which is very helpful.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/41052-help-london-hard-water-and-how-to-prevent-it-from-ruining-machine/?do=embed


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

earthflattener said:


> currently easily available in the UK was Waitrose Lockhills.





dokblok said:


> So if I use the waitrose essentials





CocoLoco said:


> but I use Waitrose Lockhills (5L £1.10)


 Sorry to jump in on that, but wasn't Waitrose Essential still water replaced from Lockhills to Stretton Hills, which isn't as good for coffee as Lockhills?

@CocoLoco - did you mean you use Stretton Hills, or did you find a source for Lockhills? (I can't find Lockhills on Waitrose site).

@dokblok - I think the consensus is that after Lockhills disappeared from Waitrose, the best option is Volvic (more expensive). Many people (myself included) use Tesco Ashbeck, which doesn't have the perfect mineral balance for coffee but is quite soft and is supposed to help against scaling. I am not an expert on water, just following advice I read here, so more knowledgeable members might offer better advice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have used Volvic in all my machines to date - no problems with scale.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Doram said:


> did you mean you use Stretton Hills, or did you find a source for Lockhills? (I can't find Lockhills on Waitrose site).


 I saw someone else say that but didn't get what they meant. Waitrose have never stopped Lockhills, I've been buying it all year and got a load yesterday. I don't use online as I live 300m from one.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Some confusion may arise from the fact that "Waitrose Essentials" water (the brand they use for Lockhills) is also used as a brand for other waters in their stores - e.g. Stretton Hills.
I've seen in my local Waitrose on the same day three different types of water (all "Waitrose Essentials") with differing compositions.

Regards,
John


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Some confusion may arise from the fact that "Waitrose Essentials" water (the brand they use for Lockhills) is also used as a brand for other waters in their stores - e.g. Stretton Hills.
> I've seen in my local Waitrose on the same day three different types of water (all "Waitrose Essentials") with differing compositions.
> 
> Regards,
> John


 Lockhills is labelled as such. If you have Stretton Hills this is still OK for boilers but I prefer the taste with a bit more KH (mix with Volvic).

Princes Gate - avoid like the plague.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> I saw someone else say that but didn't get what they meant. Waitrose have never stopped Lockhills, I've been buying it all year and got a load yesterday. I don't use online as I live 300m from one.


 Following what you said, popped in to Waitrose, and lo and behold - all the Essential water was Lockhills, just as you said! (and no Streeton Hills on the shelves at all - exactly the opposite of what they have on their website. Maybe they don't realise it's important to some and for them it's just 'bottled water'?). Anyway, thanks for pointing this out. I have seen several posts about that in the forum so assumed the good water they had isn't a thing anymore. Glad to see this isn't the case.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

@Doram No problem at all, glad it worked out for you.

I suppose the thing now is to test Waitrose online and see what turns up.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> I suppose the thing now is to test Waitrose online and see what turns up.


 Maybe when the pandemic is over... 🙂

Had another read today about bottled water and it's very confusing. Stretton Hills changed to Lockhills (or was it the other way around?). Composition of water changed too, maybe more than once. Forum threads discussed this over a long time, so hard to chase it and figure out what's relevant and what's not. I am not even sure if the current version is good against scaling or not - Dry residue at 180C is 150, vs 85 on Tesco Ashbeck. I think I will post the labels in a new thread and ask advice from the experts.


----------

